# Seedboutique comes through



## vitocorleone (Sep 9, 2007)

I got my seeds three days after they received my payment.....totally unheard of speed.....I wouldn't expect it to be this fast again since the mail normally takes 7-14 days but I am _totally_ appreciating it and I'm majorly stoked.......

I ordered from another vendor recently and my package was seized so getting these seeds I am so happy I'm crying big sloppy tears of joy.


And, because they were so fast I would _definitely_ order from them again.....nothing to say but....Seedboutique RULES!!!! :hubba:


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 9, 2007)

Wow, how totally cool was that!

My seeds came from them but took a bit longer.  What strains did ya get, and what were your freebies?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 9, 2007)

*Congrats on getting your beans. :aok:  Now let's get them babies in the ground and growing.  *


----------



## vitocorleone (Sep 9, 2007)

I got..............

Gonzo #1, Pot of Gold, Speed Queen, and Zamal x Skunk Special....

Freebies were S. African Durban Poison X Skunk 1.


----------



## cuzigothigh (Sep 9, 2007)

vitocorleone said:
			
		

> I got my seeds three days after they received my payment.....totally unheard of speed.....I wouldn't expect it to be this fast again since the mail normally takes 7-14 days but I am _totally_ appreciating it and I'm majorly stoked.......
> 
> I ordered from another vendor recently and my package was seized so getting these seeds I am so happy I'm crying big sloppy tears of joy.
> 
> ...


 
Wow!!! 3 days??? :aok: That is fast service!!!
They have made a customer out of me...

Btw, you said your last package was seized, were there any consequences (legal)? I have never ordered before and i don't know if it is safe to order from any of them. I live in CA, any thoughts/comments will be appreciated it.

Btw, what is your favorite strain?

I am looking to order some that will lock u up on the couch, i have read that NL's (Nirvana Northern Lights) are good for that? Any other suggestions?

Good luck with your next grow!!!


----------



## toniC (Sep 9, 2007)

gl with those seeds, It'd be cool to order... but I'm getting some for free.


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 9, 2007)

vitocorleone said:
			
		

> Freebies were S. African Durban Poison X Skunk 1.


 
Those were my freebies too.    And Lucy is over 7 feet tall right now.  Go see my journal.  

Good luck with your seeds.


----------



## stonedsmithy (Sep 10, 2007)

Oh mint as so you got some free seeds how many did you i ordered from them sent off my cash order yesterday so should get my beans in bout 20 or so days i also got speed queen an i asked nicely for a couple free bees so heres hoping lol


----------



## vitocorleone (Sep 10, 2007)

two gonzo #1's are showing their tails....

Six days after they received the money I have tap roots! That's service...


----------



## stonedsmithy (Sep 10, 2007)

how many free seeds did you get dude


----------



## hazewarrior (Sep 10, 2007)

> Wow!!! 3 days??? :aok: That is fast service!!!
> They have made a customer out of me...
> 
> Btw, you said your last package was seized, were there any consequences (legal)? I have never ordered before and i don't know if it is safe to order from any of them. I live in CA, any thoughts/comments will be appreciated it.
> ...


 
I live in CA also and was thinking the same thing. Does it make a differance if you're legal in your state? I would love to get some killer beans!


----------



## Kthugga (Sep 10, 2007)

*****mod edit**** absolutely NO discussion of shipping methods. thanks.,


----------



## stonedsmithy (Sep 11, 2007)

Ive never ordered from this place mate but the other places ive ordered from they just turn up in the ****mod edit****


----------



## vitocorleone (Sep 11, 2007)

Kthugga---

they usually come in an ****edit******.....and we never talk about exactly how they send them because once that info gets out you can't do it that way for much longer...


----------



## Kthugga (Sep 12, 2007)

so they just come in an *****edit****?


----------



## vitocorleone (Oct 3, 2007)

.....Ahh...Germ rates kinda sucked for that order.  Old seeds? I dunno....

I've never had germination problems before, I use the papertowel in a DVD case method.... Usually I can get even the worst seeds to germ...

Rates were as follows: 

Pot of Gold (0/9)
Gonzo #1 (4/9)
ZamalxSkunk (5/5)
Speed Queen (5/9)
Durban PoisonxSkunk freebies (2/10)

Anyways, Pot of Gold....the resin maker...the money maker? The something shaker..SUCT!

..and per their FAQ....they don't do anything for you when you have germination problems.

I wonder how they can get away with that.....I know a med user on disability that couldn't handle losing $60 on 0/9 germ rates for medicine seeds....

OH WELL


----------



## Mutt (Oct 3, 2007)

Man I expected to see 0 germ on the freebies but the PoG? That sucks. I would still email and ***** about them.

Let's not even say what "kinda" package. 
It don't matter you know when you get them


----------



## Dubbaman (Oct 4, 2007)

sound to me that there may be a little bit of a quality issue withthem then so i think ill pass on the bad beans and try someplace else


----------



## vitocorleone (Oct 7, 2007)

I think that Seedboutique sends out so many seeds that the probably have problems keeping track of what's going on... they are a really _BIG_ company streamlined for profit... nawt very friendly if you ask me...    Just thinking I wonder if they'd refund you or resend if you got a pack of 0/10 $190+ Blueberry seeds.....

IMHO, when you pay top dollar for seeds you're also paying for a guaranteed level of quality, like seeds that germinate for example... 'course, with ppls growing for the first time they might mess up the germ process then they'd be the ones that're responsible....hard call, should be case by case and I should've been helped out....

AT LEAST I'm reeely reeeely smart and I only did 9/10 of all my seeds in case there was a disaster....hopefully, I can still get a PoG...  If it germs I'll be sure to super pamper it so I can maybe get a female...

Peace, 
Vito


----------

